# HDR again



## thiha (Nov 25, 2012)

hi guys,
            i shot hdr again. how about this?


----------



## Parker219 (Nov 25, 2012)

I had to literally look away as soon as I saw this picture. This is so bright, my eyes hurt. You need to tone this WAY down, in every sense of the word.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 25, 2012)

Way way way way way overdone.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 25, 2012)

The only thing I can say is that I agree with the previous posts.  It's so overdone that it's making my headache worse.


----------



## thiha (Nov 25, 2012)

thanks for comments.


how about this?still bright?


----------



## eswebster (Nov 25, 2012)

why so purple.... doesnt look natural at all.


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 25, 2012)

thiha said:


> thanks for comments.
> View attachment 26646
> 
> how about this?still bright?



Way way way way overdone. 

I removed one way.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

the light!!! it burns!!! aaaarrrggghhh



or... its just a tad overcooked.


----------



## Brandon Hill (Nov 25, 2012)

Agreed. In your image the HDR is becoming the "hero" and taking away dramatically from your actual subject matter.  HDR is much better used when it's practically unseen, or unnoticeable and the image still looks like it was shot on our home planet.  

You have some great clouds in the original image that don't need any range boosting. If I were using any HDR on this image I'd do it selectively only the structure, and very subtly.


----------



## Nicah (Nov 25, 2012)

Unfortunately, the overblown colors take away from the subject of your image. The exposure and saturation is too much and makes the image fake. What are the original images like?


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 25, 2012)

how many images were used for this HDR shot?


----------



## manaheim (Nov 25, 2012)

Holy @#$)(@#$ my eyes.

I swear to you this is absolutely the most nuclear over-the-top HDR I have ever seen on TPF.  There's also all kinds of fringing and halos, looks like some alignment issues and possibly some focus issues.  AND the composition leaves much to be desired as well.

Seriously, there's no sugar coating it.  This is just bad in almost every way.

My recommendation would be to start by working intensely on composition and basic technical issues and THEN start working your way into advanced methods like HDR.  I do not say this to be cruel. I say this to be direct and honest.  This is _not good_.


----------



## thiha (Nov 26, 2012)

thanks all for ur comments.
i took totaly 7 photos from -3 to +3.
like Brandon Hill said, i take too much concentraction on HDR,then my subject is lost.


----------



## Nicah (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm not a pro in HDR, but I would suggest trying to use 3 images in this situation and seeing how the results are with that. One with the sky properly exposed, one with the structure exposed, and one with the green leaves exposed. Try for a more minimalist affect if you truly want to test the waters with hdr.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Nov 26, 2012)

The purpose of hdr is to make your image look NATURAL, more so than you can get from a single picture. Simply self test;
Does the picture look like what you saw with your naked eyes with a slight increase in clarity?
If it looks unreal (like you post), its over done. Try again.


----------



## Demers18 (Nov 26, 2012)

Those are completely overdone. 

I will ask you a question, what do you think of your photo? 

Sometimes when you ask yourself that question as you're working on your photo it can help you achieve a better result.


----------



## Mully (Nov 26, 2012)

You have taken a good image and ruined it with all that color....... Why?


----------



## amolitor (Nov 26, 2012)

I rather like the composition. It's a classic case of when centering the subject is good.

Yes, the HDR is pretty overcooked, but I take exception to the idea that "the purpose of HDR is <some lecture about something>". HDR isn't "for" anything.

The result is hellaciously dramatic, which is kind of the point. There are some technical issues, I guess, which I didn't bother to look at. See earlier comments from other people. I kinda like it. It has a 70s rock-opera album cover feel to it. The wire(?) thing diagonally down the left side of the central object is unfortunate, but should be trivial to edit out.


----------



## thiha (Nov 26, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> The purpose of hdr is to make your image look NATURA


  before u said that, i admit that i still don't know the purpose of hdr.
  thanks u.i really appreciate for that word.



Demers18 said:


> Those are completely overdone.
> 
> I will ask you a question, what do you think of your photo?
> 
> Sometimes when you ask yourself that question as you're working on your photo it can help you achieve a better result.



   this is my problem.i don't know how to solve that.
  i can look other people's photos and can give opinion like "wow that's great" or "itsnt great".
    my problem is that i cannt give opinion  for my own photos.
  when i show my photos to other people, they say "wow that's great" but i don't feel my photo is great.
 they  say " dude,it is not look good" but i don't feel my photo is bad.
  do u guys happen like this?



amolitor said:


> I rather like the composition. It's a classic case of when centering the subject is good.
> 
> Yes, the HDR is pretty overcooked, but I take exception to the idea that "the purpose of HDR is <some lecture about something>". HDR isn't "for" anything.
> 
> The result is hellaciously dramatic, which is kind of the point. There are some technical issues, I guess, which I didn't bother to look at. See earlier comments from other people. I kinda like it. It has a 70s rock-opera album cover feel to it. The wire(?) thing diagonally down the left side of the central object is unfortunate, but should be trivial to edit out.


  wire thing is stupid.yep. 
i'm stupid, i don't even notice that thing before u said. sorry


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 26, 2012)

My first impression was the color scheme from an Indian wedding.   Completely over the top, but maybe culturally not such an odd thing.    I've seen worse in posters from India.    

What you see is always predicated on what you expect to see.


----------

